# I Need Help Picking A Suplement



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

What's up guys, you have helped me already with dog food so lets see what you think. My pitbull just had puppies. I am going to keep one. I want to have it on a spring pole and flirt pole ect. But I want to give it that advantage and get a muscle building supplement. The supplements I am looking at are BullyMax, GorillaMax, MVP MASS Muscle Builder & Performance, and BuffK9. I am thinking about feeding it BullyMax no matter what with an additional muscle builder because it's a vitamin as well. I just need to know who has used this and which one showed improvement faster and better. If it's possible I would like to see pictures of your dogs on these supplements. Btw the father of the pups is already muscular and I don't work him out as much as I plan to with the pup, when it's the right age of course. Thanks again guys and please no unnecessary posts.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Dont waste your time or money BullyMaxx and things like its have weight loss stuff in it.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

What do you think about feeding satin balls to put on some weight?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

satin balls should only be used to add weight if the dog is malnourished. or if you need to add some fat before winter months.
like MSK said, your dog will literally be pissing your money away.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

why dont you post some pics of your dog so we know what were talking about. if he is already chunky you can build muscle from that by simply exercise now if he is more a lean weight and doesn't already have a good muscle tone you could give him something or just increase food to add a little fat so you have something to build muscle from.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't believe the hype, that stuff is a waist of money and its a puppy wait till its older to even think about muscle


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay I'm soo getting tired and didn't re read this post. haha Total blonde moment!!! Anyways I was meaning the above post with a dog at least 1 year plus.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

MSK thank you so much, I just spent an hour with these people telling me the exact opposite. But i'm posting a pic, you cant tell by the pic but he does have muscle. Without being a jerk (like the people I talked to on another site) tell me what you think of him.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

How do I post a pic?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7438-picture-posting-tutorial.html


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums..._20131116_005024_zps0630803f.jpg?t=1386040324

http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t589/jimmyabird95/thor_zps17d85e6b.jpg?t=1386040317


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

best I could do.


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

never mind I got it


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

These are very beautiful dogs i likey!


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you.


----------

